#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Αντισεισμικό βατερλό

## seismic

1) Υποθέστε ότι τοποθετούμε ένα ράβδο από χάλυβα μέσα στο βούτυρο.
Αν τραβήξουμε την ράβδο του χάλυβα με το χέρι μας το βούτυρο θα φέρει μία μικρή αντίδραση λόγο του μηχανισμού της συνάφειας που έχει με τον χάλυβα, και μετά δεν θα αντέξει το τράβηγμα και θα αφήσει το σίδερο να βγει έξω από το βούτυρο.
Τι θέλω να πω.
Δεν φτάνει να έχουμε έναν ισχυρό ράβδο από χάλυβα. Πρέπει και το άλλο υλικό που αγκαλιάζει τον χάλυβα να είναι αρκετά δυνατό ώστε με το μηχανισμό της συνάφειας να το συγκρατήσει μέσα του. Αν δεν είναι αρκετά δυνατό, και δέκα ράβδους να έχουμε τοποθετήσει μέσα στο βούτυρο αυτό δεν θα γίνει ποτέ πιο δυνατό.
Δηλαδή το ταγκό θέλει δύο. Ο χάλυβας είναι πολύ πιο ισχυρός από το σκυρόδεμα, και δεν συνεργάζονται τόσο ώστε οι εφελκυστικές ικανότητες του χάλυβα να εξαντληθούν 100% Αυτό για μένα λέγετε ανεπάρκεια ορθού σχεδιασμού στον σημερινό σύγχρονο αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό, και σπατάλη χάλυβα που ανεβάζει το κόστος χωρίς όφελος. 
Λύση του προβλήματος....Δεν σας την λέω γιατί θα είναι διαφήμιση.  Προτιμώ την διαφίμωση
2) Αν κάνουμε τραμπάλα πάνω στην χαλύβδινη ράβδο που καθόμαστε υπάρχει κάποια ισορροπία διότι το υπομόχλιο είναι στο κέντρο της χαλύβδινης ράβδου. Αν κατανέμουμε την φορά των δυνάμεων που δημιουργούνται στην τραμπάλα θα δούμε ότι η ράβδος στο σημείο του υπομοχλίου δέχεται δύο ροπές, η μία δεξιόστροφη και η άλλη αριστερόστροφη. Αυτές οι αντίρροπες στροφές ροπών πάνω στην ράβδο χωρίζονται σε δεξιές και αριστερές ακριβώς πάνω από το υπομόχλιο και δημιουργούν ένα μηχανισμό πολύ μεγάλων εφελκυστικών τάσεων. Οπότε η μεγαλύτερη καταπόνηση της ράβδου δημιουργείτε πάνω από το υπομόχλιο, και λέγετε μηχανισμός. 
Αν όμως αντί της τραμπάλας έχουμε έναν μοχλό σαν αυτόν που ξεκολλάμε η σηκώνουμε πάρα πολύ βαριές πέτρες, στον οποίον η θέση του υπομοχλίου είναι κοντά στο άκρο του βάρους που σηκώνουμε θα παρατηρήσουμε ότι με μία μικρή δύναμη στο άλλο άκρο του σηκώνουμε πολλαπλά φορτία. Τι παρατηρούμε εδώ... ότι με μία μικρή δεξιόστροφη ροπή λόγο της θέσης του υπομοχλίου δημιουργείτε μία πολύ πιο ισχυρή αριστερόστροφη ροπή στο άλλο άκρο της ράβδου.
Ας κρατήσουμε στο μυαλό μας τι ανάφερα πριν για την συνάφεια χάλυβα - σκυροδέματος και τι ανάφερα για τον μηχανισμό του μοχλού για πέτρες, και πάμε τώρα να εξετάσουμε βάση αυτών που ανέφερα τον μηχανισμό των υποστυλωμάτων στις κατασκευές. 
Τα καθ ύψος υποστυλώματα του φέροντα οργανισμού μιας πολυώροφης κατοικίας εκτείνονται από την βάση της κατασκευής μέχρι το δώμα. Η βάση κάθε υποστυλώματος είναι εγκλωβισμένη μέσα στα θεμέλια του εδάφους ή των πετρωμάτων.
Ένα μέτρο πάνω από την βάση στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος έχουμε πάντα αστοχίες σοβαρές και εξηγώ γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό. Η βάση της κολόνας είναι εγκλωβισμένη μέσα στα θεμέλια οπότε ο κορμός του υποστυλώματος κοντά στην βάση έχει μηδενική ελαστικότητα. Από την άλλη οι πάνω όροφοι έχουν πολύ μεγάλη ελαστικότητα. Λόγο αυτής της αναπόφευκτης διαφοράς ελαστικότητας και μη ελαστικότητας πάνω στον κορμό του ιδίου υποστυλώματος δημιουργείτε μηχανισμός υποστυλώματος ( υπομόχλιο ) ένα μέτρο πάνω από την βάση. 
Οπότε το υποστύλωμα σε έναν σεισμό συγκεντρώνει τις πιο πολλές καταπονήσεις ένα μέτρο πάνω από την βάση.
Δηλαδή το κάθε ένα υποστύλωμα του φέροντα στον σεισμό μετατρέπετε σε έναν μοχλό για πέτρες με το υπομόχλιο να βρίσκετε πλησίον της βάσης. Αφού το υπομόχλιο διαχωρίζει τις ροπές σε δεξιές και αριστερές, στο υποστύλωμα της κατασκευής συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Δηλαδή από τον μηχανισμό του υποστυλώματος ισογείου προς την βάση έχουμε αντίθετης φοράς εφελκυστικές τάσεις από ότι έχουμε από τον μηχανισμό και πάνω.
Φτάσαμε στο κομβικό σημείο να καταλάβετε γιατί σπάνε πάντα τα υποστυλώματα του ισογείου σε αυτό το σημείο.
Από τον μηχανισμό προς την βάση έχουμε ένα με δύο μέτρα μήκους χάλυβα πακτωμένο μέσο συνάφειας με το σκυρόδεμα, να τραβάει προς τα κάτω,...κόντρα στο άλλο μέρος του χάλυβα που εκτείνεται από τον μηχανισμό του υποστυλώματος και πάνω μέχρι το δώμα και τραβάει προς τα πάνω. Δηλαδή είναι σαν να έχουμε έναν άνθρωπο να τραβά ένα σκοινί από την μία κόντρα σε είκοσι άλλους από την άλλη μεριά του σκοινιού. Δηλαδή η σινάφια από τον μηχανισμό του υποστυλώματος προς την βάση έχει πολύ μικρή δυναμική αντίσταση συγκρίνοντας αυτή με την άλλη πλευρά δυναμικής του υποστυλώματος.
Για αυτό τον λόγο σπάνε τα υποστυλώματα εκεί, και ο χάλυβας είναι πάντα τραβηγμένος σαν γκαστρωμένος και ποτέ κομμένος. Η διαφορά δυναμικού των των δύο υλικών καταστρέφει εύκολα την συνάφεια αφενός και η διαφορά δυναμικού που εφαρμόζει το υπομόχλιο στις δύο πλευρές αποτελειώνει την αντίδραση του υποστυλώματος.
Όταν σπάσουν τα υποστυλώματα του ισογείου τι να την κάνουμε την ελαστικότητα των πάνω ορόφων? 
Ξέρετε διαμερίσματα να μπορούν να πετάνε στον αέρα?
Μία είναι η Λύση€... η Μιτσουμπίση.
Διαβάστε και την άκρος επιστημονική ανάρτηση 78 στο πάρα κάτω link για την συνάφεια που έγραψα, μελετήστε και εκεί τα ερωτήματα που θέτω και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...84%CE%B1/page4

----------


## seismic

Όπως είπα πάρα πάνω το ταγκό θέλει δύο. Η μη θετική συμμετοχή σας στις ερωτήσεις μου με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ξένο σώμα. Ένας που παίρνει ένα πτυχίο απλά παίρνει ένα εισιτήριο για την επιστήμη.
Επιστήμονας είναι αυτός που ειδικεύεται στον κλάδο του και τον εξελίσσει.
Δεν βλέπω εδώ μέσα να έχετε τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και την απαιτούμενη όρεξη να ασχοληθείτε συνεργατικά μαζί μου σε μια εποικοδομητική επιστημονική συζήτηση.
Θεωρώ περιττό να γράφω πια σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

----------

